

Olympic kangaroo courts to be introduced in the UK - gouranga
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/news/9355742/London-2012-Olympics-Offenders-to-face-instant-justice-under-new-court-plans.html

======
Zenst
Not too sure what leasons from the summer riots there trying to address here.
Mostly seems concerned about crime tourists who will of left the country
before they can be made to pay for there crime.

Nice idea and good to see videoconferencing being used to save time and travel
costs. Shame the RIO mob all had to fly to Rio to discuss the enviroment as
apposed to doing it online /o\\.

Not sure if this should and if indeed it will be a simple list of crimes at
certain locations that will be acted upon and somebody smoking a cigarrete in
a area there not supposed to be near a Olympic logo may fall within that
remit. Indeed they could be upwind of a alethelete and in that could be
charged with assault and other silly things.

I realy don't see any real problems with this, as long as the appeal process
is maintained and fair legal support is afforded the suspect.

Though it does remind me of the start of the TV series Lexx.

